# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  القواعد البحرية الاسرائيلية

## عبدالكريم اللواما

ســـلاح البحـــريـة الإسـرائيـلـي 

ترجع نشأة البحرية الأسرائيلية إلي بداية حرب1948 حيث تكونت من 5 سفن كبيرة تصلح لأن يطلق عليها لفظ WARShips وتوليخريج جامعة أنوبوليس الأمريكية Paul Shulman قيادة البحرية الإسرائيليةبعد Gershon Zak وكانت القوي البشرية للبحرية عبارة عن متطوعين أغلبهم منكندا وأميركا.

ويعتبر سلاح البحرية الإسرائيلي أصغر فرع فيالجيش الإسرائيلي حيث يتكون من 5500 + 6000 يمكن إستدعائهم عند التعبئة ،ويتميز قائد البحرية الإسرائيلية من بين أقرانه القادة بالرتبة ذاتالنجمتين.

وإكتسبت البحرية الإسرائيلية سمعة طيبة نظرالما حققته من إنتصارات مزعومة علي كل من البحرية السورية والمصرية خلالحرب أكتوبر 1973 ، حيث يقول الإسرائيليون أنهم أغرقوا 8 قوارب صواريخ عربية دون أي خسارة في المقابل .

ولكن بعد تلك الحرب قام الإتحاد السوفييتي USSRبتزويد سوريا بما خسرته خلال تلك الحرب ، أما مصر فقد قامت بحملة مشتريات لــ140 وحدة بحرية منذ عام 1988 وأصبح الأسطول المصري أكبر من ناحية الكممن الإسرائيلي ، إلا أن خبراء غربيون يرجحون بقاء القوة البحرية في المنطقة لصالح إسرائيل نظراً لما تملكه من تفوق نوعي و تكنولوجي علي البحريات المحيطة.

التنظيم الهيكلي للبحرية الإسرائيلية 

1/ قاعدة حيفا البحرية
يتمركز بها أسطول زوارق الصورايخ + أسطول الغواصات + وحدة قوارب الدورية رقم 914.
ملحوظة / التدريبات البحرية والمدارس العسكرية البحرية موجودة فى حيفا

2/ قاعدة أتليت
ويتواجد بها قاعدة شتايت 13 (القوات الخاصة البحرية والكوماندز ) وتعتبر من واحدة م أقوي 3 وحدات خاصة في إسرائيل.

3/ قاعدة أشدود
يتمركزبها وحدة قوارب الدورية 916 .

4/ قاعدة إيلات 
يتمركز بها وحدة قوراب الدورية 915.

5/ قاعدة مامتام 
قاعدة الحاسوب والاتصالات ومسئولة عن نظامIT(INFORMATION TRANSFER) نقل المعلومات وتعتبر مسؤولة عن بناء نظام لإتصالات والحاسوب لصالح البحرية الإسرائيلية.

6/ المركز الرئيسي 
يوجد المركز الرئيسي لعمليات البحرية الإسرائيلية في تل أبيب.

7/ الأسطول 3 الإسرائيلي 
وينتظم به سرب زوارق الصورايخ المتمركز في قاعدة حيفا 

المهام المكلف بها 

•حماية المصالح التجارية الإسرائيلية من خطر أعمال القرصنة .


•الحيلولة دون عمل حصار بحري علي الموانئ الإسرائيلية ومحاول فرض حصار بحري علي موانئ العدو. 


8/ الأسطول 7 الإسرائيلي 
وينتظم به سرب الغواصات الصاربة من نوع دولفين + وحدة مكونة من 300 متطوع نشأت عام 1959 .

المهام المكلف بها

•مهاجمة سفن العدو داخل قواعده البحرية 


•جمع المعلومات الدقيقة عن أماكن تواجد الأهداف المحتملة وتبادل المعلومات مع باقي الأسطول الإسرائيلي.


9/ الأسطول 1 الإسرائيلي
ويضم وحدات القوات الخاصة والمغاوير البحرية.

10/ إستخبارات البحرية
للأسطول الإسرائيلي وحدة إستخبارات خاصة بهتقوم بجمع المعلومات وتحليلها ومن ثم تقديمها إلي مركز العلميات للنظر فيإحتمالات الموقف 

زوراق الصورايخ

1/ 3 وحدات من ساعر 5 وأسمائها كالتالي إيلاتومسلسلها 501 ولاحاف ومسلسلها 502 وحانيت ومسلسلها 503 والتي أصيبت من قبلحزب الله خلال حرب تموز 2006.

2/ 2 وحدة من زورق الصواريخ ساعر 4 وأسمائها كالتالي النصر Victory والإستقلال Independence.

/3 عدد 8 زوراق صواريخ نوع ساعر 4.5 وأسمائهم كالتالي Halberd / القوس / السهم / الرمح / Tarshish / يافا / السيف / العاصفة .

قوارب الدورية 

1/ عدد 40 قارب من نوع Dabur تم بنائها بواسطة Sewart Seacraf

2/ عدد 25 قارب من نوع Super Dvora منها 9قوارب نوع Dvora ومسلسلها 811 إلي 819 + 4 قوارب نوع Super Dvora Mk IIومسلسلها 820 إلي 823 + 12 قارب تحت الطلب من نوع Super Dvora Mk III.

3/ عدد 5 قوارب نوع Shaldag Mk II 


4/ عدد 3 قوارب نوع Nachshol class تم بنائها بواسطة Stingray Marine

سفن الدعم

1/ سفينة الشحن INS Keshet
2/ سفينة الدعم الساحلي INS Nir
3/ سفينة الدعم الساحلي INS Nahariya

الغواصات

تمتلكإسرائيل عدد 3 غواصات ألمانية طراز دولفين Type 800 وأسماء الغواصاتكالتالي دولفين Dolphin / الحوت Livyathan / الحية Tekumah ، وفي 25 أغسطس2006 وقعت إسرائيل صفقة مع ألمانيا لشراء 2 إضافية من دولفين عام 2010وتبلغ قيمة الصفقة 1.3 مليار دولار مع العلم بأن ألمانيا تحملت ثلث قيمةالصفقة.

تمتلك إسرائيل 3 غواصات نوع GAL وأخرجت واحدة من الخدمة نظراً لقدمها وتعرض حاليا الباقي للبيع !.

بعض أنظمة تسليح البحرية الإسرائيلية

1/ Harpoon وهو صاروخ كروز مضاد للسفن

2/ Barak وهو نظام للدفاع الجوي البحري

3/ Gabriel صاروخ سطح / سطح

4/ نظام المدفعية الساحلية 


السفن الغير مأهولة والاستطلاع


PROTECTOR/1

الطول / 9 م


المحرك :ديزيل


السرعه : 40 عقدة


التسليح :رشاش الى 20 مم



SEA STAR/2

الطول/ 11م


العرض / 3.5 م


الوزن: 6000 كجم


التسليح / رشاش آلى 20مم

قادة البحرية الإسرائيلية

1/ Gershon Zak من 1948 إلي 1949 
2/ Paul Shulman أشهر قليلة خلال عام 1949 
3/ Shlomo Shamir من 1949 إلي 1950
4/ Mordechai Limon من 1951 إلي 1954
5/ Shmuel Tankos من 1954 إلي 1960
6/ Yohai Ben-Nun من 1960 إلي 1966
7/ Shlomo Harhel من 1966 إلي 1968
8/ Abraham Botzer من 1968 إلي 1972
9/ Benjamin Telem من 1972 إلي 1975
10/ Michael Barkai من 1975 إلي 1978.
11/ Ze'ev Almog من 1979 إلي 1985
12/ Abraham Ben-Shushan من 1985 إلي 1989
13/ Michael Ram من 1989 إلي 1992
14/ Ami Ayalon من 1992 إلي 1995
15/ Alex Tal من 1995 إلي 1999
16/ Yedidya Yaari من 1999 إلي 2004
17/ David Ben Ba'ashat من 2004 إلي 2007

18 / الحلوفAluf Eli Marom من 2007 
19 / الادميرال اليعازار تشني فاروم 2010

----------

